# Comeback für das Kino? Neuer Rekord für die Minions



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Comeback für das Kino? Neuer Rekord für die Minions*

					Der zweite Film aus der Minions-Reihe "The Rise of Gru" spielte in den USA am Feiertagswochenende des vierten Juli über 100 Millionen US-Dollar ein und soll nach Schätzungen des Branchenmagazins Variety am Montag noch knapp 128 Millionen erreichen. Damit würde der Animationsfilm einen neuen Rekord aufstellen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Comeback für das Kino? Neuer Rekord für die Minions*


----------



## pbStoRm (4. Juli 2022)

Was ist Kino? 😏


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2022)

Das ist jetzt kein Comeback, jedenfalls keines, über das es sich zu berichten lohnt. Viele Branchen sind nach Corona wieder etwas zur Normalität zurückgekehrt, zumindest ein bisschen.

Aber man muß die Standards nur tief genug setzen, dann hat man seine Schlagzeile. Ich bin auch so fit, wie seit Samstag nicht mehr, einfach weil ich gestern in der Hütte geblieben und heute immerhin schon die Treppen runter gegangen bin. Wollt ihr jetzt eine News draus machen? PCGH User so fit, wie seit langem nicht mehr.

Wenn das Kino mal wieder an die Zeiten von 2000 und davor rankäme, dann könnte man davon sprechen.


----------



## BxBender (4. Juli 2022)

Mini-Boss !!!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt kein Comeback, jedenfalls keines, über das es sich zu berichten lohnt. Viele Branchen sind nach Corona wieder etwas zur Normalität zurückgekehrt, zumindest ein bisschen.
> 
> Aber man muß die Standards nur tief genug setzen, dann hat man seine Schlagzeile. Ich bin auch so fit, wie seit Samstag nicht mehr, einfach weil ich gestern in der Hütte geblieben und heute immerhin schon die Treppen runter gegangen bin. Wollt ihr jetzt eine News draus machen? PCGH User so fit, wie seit langem nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn das Kino mal wieder an die Zeiten von 2000 und davor rankäme, dann könnte man davon sprechen.



In diesem Fall schickt sich ein Film an, einen Rekord von 2012 zu schlagen, der über den Zahlen von 2000 liegt...
Da ist zwar auch Inflation mit drin, aber im Kern ist diese Meldung genau diejenige, nach der du verlangst.

Allerdings liegen die USA auch bei einer Corona-Inzidenz im mittleren 200er Bereich und das seit 1,5 Monaten relativ stabil. Deutschland hatte dieses Niveau vor einem Monat mal kurz auf dem Papier erreicht, als sich besonders wenig Leute haben testen lassen, und ist seitdem auf das Dreifache hochgeschossen bei einer ebenfalls rund dreimal so hohen Positivquote in den Tests. Tendenz: Zumindest bei uns in der Region weiterhin steil nach oben. Das heißt während die guten amerikanischen Zahlen eine Kombination aus stabilien Infektionsverhältnissen, Sommer, "endlich wieder Kino" und vermutlich einem nicht ganz schlechten Film aus einem beliebten Franchise wiederspiegeln, tritt Minions bei uns gegen die sechste Welle an. Wenn der vorsichtigere Teil der Bevölkerung deswegen keine Lust hat, sich mehrere Stunden mit ein paar hundert wildfremden, teils lauthals lachenden Menschen in einen Raum zu drängen, dann nützt auch das beste Entertainmentkonzept nichts. Dann bleiben die Umsätze am Boden.


----------



## Rollora (4. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt kein Comeback, jedenfalls keines, über das es sich zu berichten lohnt. Viele Branchen sind nach Corona wieder etwas zur Normalität zurückgekehrt, zumindest ein bisschen.
> 
> Aber man muß die Standards nur tief genug setzen, dann hat man seine Schlagzeile. Ich bin auch so fit, wie seit Samstag nicht mehr, einfach weil ich gestern in der Hütte geblieben und heute immerhin schon die Treppen runter gegangen bin. Wollt ihr jetzt eine News draus machen? PCGH User so fit, wie seit langem nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn das Kino mal wieder an die Zeiten von 2000 und davor rankäme, dann könnte man davon sprechen.


du meinst vielleicht die Inhaltliche Qualität, aber die Umsätze gehen seit 2000 stetig nach oben, vor allem die Blockbusterumsätze

Dass etwa Top Gun 2 Tom Cruises erfolgreichster Film ist, liegt nicht an der Qualität des Films, qlso es ist nicht sein bester Film, aber es liegt daran, dass es mehr Kinogeher gibt


----------



## MikolajPL (4. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Deutschland hatte dieses Niveau vor einem Monat mal kurz auf dem Papier erreicht, als sich besonders wenig Leute haben testen lassen, und ist seitdem auf das Dreifache hochgeschossen bei einer ebenfalls rund dreimal so hohen Positivquote in den Tests. Tedenz: Zumindest bei uns in der Region weiterhin steil nach oben.


Aus diesem Grund sind die kostenlosen Tests letzte Woche abgeschafft worden.
Keine positiven Testergebnisse = kein Corona im Sommer ...


----------



## Firebuster (4. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Deutschland hatte dieses Niveau vor einem Monat mal kurz auf dem Papier erreicht


Da war dann wohl der Toner der Faxgeräte alle, mit denen die Fallzahlen weitergemeldet werden.
Deutschland in der Steinzeit ... 

Kino ... vermisse ich seit Jahren nicht und das nicht erst seit Corona.
- auf der Couch in bequemen Klamotten rumlümmeln.
- kein überteuertes Essen/Snacks/Getränke.
- keine Idioten die meinen sich unterhalten oder an den unpassendsten Stellen lachen zu müssen. 
- keine "wichtigen Menschen" die alle 30 Sekunden auf ihr verschi... leuchtendes Handy schauen weil sie meinen sonst etwas zu verpassen.

Mein 60" mit Surroundanlage reicht mir da meist völlig.
Will ich es mal größer, schau ich mir Filme auch gerne mit der Quest 2 an. Für mich ist die Bildqualität inzwischen recht annehmbar und auch 3D-Filme kommen damit gut zur Geltung.

Für den Preis was ein Kinoabend mit Begleitung kostet (Parkgebühren, Essen/Snacks, Eintritt), kann ich diverse Heimkinoabende finanzieren ... incl. gekaufter Blu-Rays.
Vom Zeitfaktor möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Meine Ansicht kann inzwischen aber auch durchaus am fortgeschritteneren Alter liegen.


----------



## FlsShdRiVe32 (5. Juli 2022)

Wer in Gottes Namen geht da freiwillig rein, der keine Kinder hat.?
Ich muss hin,wegen meinen Töchtern, drückt mir die Daumen, das ich das überstehe.^^


----------



## purzelpaule (5. Juli 2022)

FlsShdRiVe32 schrieb:


> Wer in Gottes Namen geht da freiwillig rein, der keine Kinder hat.?
> Ich muss hin,wegen meinen Töchtern, drückt mir die Daumen, das ich das überstehe.^^


Zum Glück ist meiner zu alt dafür  , bin bei den letzten Kinderfilmen immer im Kino eingepennt


----------



## Sonmace (5. Juli 2022)

Das Kino in Deutschland ist 1. Massiv überteuert und 2. Grade für Home Cinema Fans eher ein Downgrade (Bildqualität + Sound)
Das einzige was Kino mehr bietet ist das 3D und das ist auch nicht immer von Vorteil.

Wer keine Home Cinema Anlage hat und lieber auf dem Handy Filme schaut und nicht in Kino geht ist ohnehin anspruchslos und weiß sich nicht für sowas zu begeistern.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Sonmace schrieb:


> 2. Grade für Home Cinema Fans eher ein Downgrade (Bildqualität + Sound)


Soundmäßig kommt man zu Hause an keinen Kinosaal heran.


Sonmace schrieb:


> Das einzige was Kino mehr bietet ist das 3D und das ist auch nicht immer von Vorteil.


Worauf ich persönlich verzichten kann.

Ausser wenn Avatar 2 am Jahresende kommt. Dafür lohnt sich das bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Sonmace (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soundmäßig kommt man zu Hause an keinen Kinosaal heran.


Zuhause kannst du die Konfiguration viel zentraler und vor allem persönlicher gestalten, moderne AVR passende Boxen + Sub vorausgesetzt stehen dem Kino technisch in nichts nach.

Natürlich muss der Raum auch passen, diese Voraussetzungen haben nicht viele zuhause da ist dann eben das Kino die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Juli 2022)

Tarantinos "Es war einmal in Hollywood" ist ein Film der fürs Kino gemacht wurde. War ein tolles Erlebnis, am Ende bekam einer der Zuseher einen hysterischen Lachanfall vor Erleichterung, Tarantino ist ein genialer Regisseur! Zuhause wäre das nie so ein Erlebnis gewesen. Das Kino hat jetzt leider letzten Monat dicht gemacht.
Ich hoffe sehr auf ein Comeback des Kinos, vielleicht auch durch die jungen Leute. Mädels ins Kino einladen ist eine Masche die bei mir früher immer gezogen hat. Unser Kino hat unter anderem Pärchensitze, wo in der Mitte keine Armlehne ist


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

Kino und ich - schwierig

Manche Filme wirken nur im Kino, bei anderen ist es völlig egal.

StarWars war früher mit meinen Töchtern Pflicht und ein Event, heute gehen die mit jemand anderem   

Was mich gnadenlos stört, sind all die Doofies, die nicht mal für 2h das Essen und Trinken lassen können und in 90% völlig asoziale Essgeräuschgewohnheiten haben.
Dümmliche Kommentare der Nachbarn und unkontrollierte Darmausgasungen toppen das Ganze meist noch.
Im Summe auch eine Art Event...

Kurzum: Im Moment fällt mir kein valider Grund ein, eine solche Halle in näherer Zukunft besuchen zu müssen.


----------



## owned139 (5. Juli 2022)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Zuhause kannst du die Konfiguration viel zentraler und vor allem persönlicher gestalten, moderne AVR passende Boxen + Sub vorausgesetzt stehen dem Kino technisch in nichts nach.
> 
> Natürlich muss der Raum auch passen, diese Voraussetzungen haben nicht viele zuhause da ist dann eben das Kino die bessere Wahl.


Und was kostet das Gedöns? Um den Dolby Atmos Sound aus dem Kino zu erreichen, muss man doch locker eine 5 stellige Summe auf den Tisch legen.
Außerdem ist das Feeling im Kino auch ein völlig anderes und man trifft auch andere Menschen.


----------



## Sonmace (5. Juli 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Und was kostet das Gedöns? Um den Dolby Atmos Sound aus dem Kino zu erreichen, muss man doch locker eine 5 stellige Summe auf den Tisch legen.
> Außerdem ist das Feeling im Kino auch ein völlig anderes und man trifft auch andere Menschen.



Das Ganze kostet nicht mehr als ein guter Gaming PC.

Es gab eine zeit da war ich wöchentlich 3 x im Kino, da waren die Preise aber völlig andere und die Kinos immer Rappelvoll.

Ob Norden Sünden Osten oder Westen, zuhause ist es am besten


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

Naja bei einem kleinen Zimmer 2x4 Meter oder etwas größer und 5.1 System hat man Kino Feeling. Alleine brauch man keinen Kinosaal.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2022)

MikolajPL schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund sind die kostenlosen Tests letzte Woche abgeschafft worden.
> Keine positiven Testergebnisse = kein Corona im Sommer ...



Die Statistik des RKI zählt fehleranfällige Schnelltests ohnehin nicht mit, sondern nur PCR-Testergebnisse. Deswegen gingen die offiziellen Inzidenzen so schnell in den Keller, nachdem die Überprüfungspflicht positiver Schnelltests abgeschafft wurde, obwohl der zuvor immer mit der Inzidenz korrelierende Positivanteil derjenigen, die sich weiterhin haben testen lassen, hoch blieb. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Untererfassung durch das Ende der freien Schnelltests noch einmal steigt.

Aber zumindest den Kinobetreibern bei uns in der Gegend wird die Änderung egal sein – 3G wurde schon lange abgeschafft, jeder darf rein. Mit Ausnahme eines kleinen Programmkinos, das der Pandemie bislang trotzen konnte, und weiterhin Abstandsregeln und im Zuge der sich verschlechternden Infektionslage auch wieder Maskenpflicht durchsetzt, gilt nicht einmal mehr AHA-L. Leider spielen die wirklich extrem selten etwas, das mich interessiert, und ein zweites kleines, auf Originalversionen spezialisiertes Kino, ist längst dem anhaltenden Virenringtausch zum Opfer gefallen.




Firebuster schrieb:


> Da war dann wohl der Toner der Faxgeräte alle, mit denen die Fallzahlen weitergemeldet werden.
> Deutschland in der Steinzeit ...
> 
> Kino ... vermisse ich seit Jahren nicht und das nicht erst seit Corona.
> ...



Ich glaube, es sagt eher etwas über die Kinos in deiner Gegend aus.
Überteurtes Essen ist natürlich ein nahezu universelles Phänomen und 10-15 Euro zahlt man auch fast überall für die Karte, aber ehe man damit und mit einer Karte für die U-Bahn die Kosten für einen extra Raum samt Heimkino-Vollaustattung erreicht hat, kann man _sehr_ viele Filme auf der großen Leinwand schauen. Aber das nützt natürlich nichts, wenn die Vorführungen an sich keinen Spaß machen, weil das Publikum nur aus Idioten besteht oder, das hat mich schon vor Corona einen Bogen ums nächstliegende Multiplex machen lassen, Personal und Technik nicht harmonieren. (Projektor teils nicht fokussiert, Ton grundsätzlich schmerzhaft laut, viele Filme nur in 3D mit Geisterbildern? Und wieder einen Kunden weniger.)
Wenn man ein gutes Kino in Reichweite hat und grundsätzlich bereit ist, sich auf Filme als Event einzulassen (also mit etwas Flair drum herum und nicht mit "drück mal Pause, ich mach jetzt erstmal essen" auf halber Strecke), dann kommt da meiner Meinung nach weiterhin keine Heimveranstaltung ran.


----------



## Firebuster (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> mit einer Karte für die U-Bahn


Ja, ich habe bis vor 10 Jahren in Berlin gelebt ... da ging sowas.
Jetzt wohne ich in einem idyllischen Örtchen (die Leute hier nennen es Kleinstadt ) an der Ruhr im Sauerland.
Bus fährt alle Jubeljahre mal ... Regionalbahn nach Dortmund (Direktverbindung ca. 30 Minuten) lässt sich die Bahn mit stolzen 14€ pro Person je einfach Fahrt vergolden. Alternativ Parkgebühren, habe aber kein Auto.

Ich habe mich bewusst für dieses entschleunigte Leben auf dem Land (jaja, Kleinstadt ... ich weiß  ) entschieden und nehme dafür gerne in Kauf, mich mit meinem "Heimkino" begnügen zu müssen.


----------



## Mydgard (5. Juli 2022)

Ich war für Top Gun Maverick im Kino (IMAX), das hat sich voll gelohnt und der Saal war fast voll ... es saßen also auch welche in Reihe 1 und das trotz einer 220 m² Leinwand 

Und es kann mir keiner erzählen das er so eine Riesenleinwand zuhause hat ... Außer er ist Rich Kid oder Milliardär


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja bei einem kleinen Zimmer 2x4 Meter oder etwas größer und 5.1 System hat man Kino Feeling. Alleine brauch man keinen Kinosaal.


Ich würde sagen: es ist HEIMkinofeeling, aber ans echte Kino kommt das vorne und hinten nicht ran.


Firebuster schrieb:


> Da war dann wohl der Toner der Faxgeräte alle, mit denen die Fallzahlen weitergemeldet werden.
> Deutschland in der Steinzeit ...
> 
> Kino ... vermisse ich seit Jahren nicht und das nicht erst seit Corona.
> ...


Wie schon geschrieben (wurde leider entfernt):
Kino kann man auch günstig erleben.
Ich war am vergangenen Mittwoch, 5,50€ für Top Gun 2.


----------



## owned139 (5. Juli 2022)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Das Ganze kostet nicht mehr als ein guter Gaming PC.


Alleine der passende TV in entsprechender Größe kostet schon mindestens 1000€ aufwärts.
Dazu kommt dann noch die Soundanlage und ein Streamingserver. Da lande ich bei 2000€+ und das ist nur der Einsteigerbereich.

Ein 85" Neo QLED von Samsung fängt bei 4000€ an: https://www.samsung.com/de/tvs/qled-tv/neo-qled/
Was die Soundanlage angeht, ist nach oben hin auch alles offen.

Ich schaue mir vielleicht jährlich 3-5 Filme im Kino an und der Besuch kostet mich pro Person 30€ mit allem drum und dran. Bis sich das Heimkino rentiert, muss ich 67x das Kino besucht haben. Sorry, aber das lohnt vorne und hinten nicht und das ist nur im Vergleich zum Einsteigerbereich. 
Es gibt genug Enthusiasten, die 10000€ und mehr für ihr Heimkino ausgeben. Für das Geld kann ich 333x ins Kino.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass du zuhause legal eh keine Kinofilme schauen kannst und wenn doch, dann kostet dich ein Film fürs einmalige schauen 50€.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: es ist HEIMkinofeeling, aber ans echte Kino kommt das vorne und hinten nicht ran.



Ja weil keiner sich auf deinen Sitzplatz setzt oder im Film krasse Gespräche über das letzte Wochenende anfängt. Und zocken kann man ihm Kino auch nicht, da ist das Heimkino dann schon die bessere Wahl.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2022)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe bis vor 10 Jahren in Berlin gelebt ... da ging sowas.
> Jetzt wohne ich in einem idyllischen Örtchen (die Leute hier nennen es Kleinstadt ) an der Ruhr im Sauerland.
> Bus fährt alle Jubeljahre mal ... Regionalbahn nach Dortmund (Direktverbindung ca. 30 Minuten) lässt sich die Bahn mit stolzen 14€ pro Person je einfach Fahrt vergolden. Alternativ Parkgebühren, habe aber kein Auto.
> 
> Ich habe mich bewusst für dieses entschleunigte Leben auf dem Land (jaja, Kleinstadt ... ich weiß  ) entschieden und nehme dafür gerne in Kauf, mich mit meinem "Heimkino" begnügen zu müssen.



Wenn man "wir haben gar kein Kino" mit "Heimkino" vergleicht, gewinnt natürlich letzteres. 
Und die Kosten für den Heimkinoraum sind jwd vermutlich auch deutlich günstiger. Wenn ich meine typischen Kinobesuche der letzten 20 Jahre so im Kopf durchgehe, hätte ich zu vielen gar nicht mit dem Auto anreisen können – eben weil die große Multiplexe oft nur teurer, aber keineswegs schöner sind und die kleineren Etablissements mit nur einem oder maximal 2-3 Räumen, bei denen noch Kinofeeling im positiven Sinne aufkommt, keine Parkhäuer bieten.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn man "wir haben gar kein Kino" mit "Heimkino" vergleicht, gewinnt natürlich letzteres.
> Und die Kosten für den Heimkinoraum sind jwd vermutlich auch deutlich günstiger. Wenn ich meine typischen Kinobesuche der letzten 20 Jahre so im Kopf durchgehe, hätte ich zu vielen gar nicht mit dem Auto anreisen können – eben weil die große Multiplexe oft nur teurer, aber keineswegs schöner sind und die kleineren Etablissements mit nur einem oder maximal 2-3 Räumen, bei denen noch Kinofeeling im positiven Sinne aufkommt, keine Parkhäuer bieten.


Wir haben zum Glück noch in unserer kleinen Stadt ein idyllisches kleines Kino. Mit 4 Sälen.
Allerdings merke ich das im Sommer keine Lust habe ins Kino zu gehen.
Habe mir jetzt echt gute Filme entgehen lassen. Das Kino ist zwar klimatisiert aber wenn man rausgeht kriegt man wieder die Wärme wie ein Hammer vor den Kopf.
Auch kann nicht nicht lange sitzen.  Im großen Kinosaal sind die Sessel durchgesessen und spätestens nach zwei Stunden tut mir das Gesäß weh. Dafür hat man dort Beinfreiheit. Im Gegensatz zum zweiten Kinosaal wo mir nach einiger Zeit die Knie weh tun.  Tja, man wird älter.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja weil keiner sich auf deinen Sitzplatz setzt oder im Film krasse Gespräche über das letzte Wochenende anfängt. Und zocken kann man ihm Kino auch nicht, da ist das Heimkino dann schon die bessere Wahl.


Man kann sichs natürlich schönreden. Aber weder das Bild, noch der Sound kommt ans Kino ran.


----------

